# Red, White, & Blue



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been there a couple times cabling their main. House has a whole house trap. They know it needs out but they are hanging on. They pay I go. 
Well, heres what I found. After the 7" rains we had last weekend, the towns sewer backed up and pushed stuff back. I sent the cable down the main from a floor drain about 11' from trap and gulp, water gone. I went back and forth, I them noticed a snug fit when pulling the cable back through the trap. Then there was a sound I heard, like something kinda hollow. I think toy.
I go and get the camera and send it down. What do you know-a Red White & Blue Beer can (pull tab) and it was old. Now I am thinking. Aw, get the drop head and see if I can line it up to the mouth of the can and maybe hook it. The whole time I am doing it the ho can see me do it through the camera screen. I tried and kept missing or bouncing the can around. I got it lined up and pushed the drop head into the can and then rotated the drum with my hand and hooked it. I turned the drum by hand the whole way out to keep a hook on it. I was shocked to how easy it was, pulling it up out of the floor drain. I was kinda concerned about that as I was pulling it back.
IT WAS A WIN!
Ho thought it was pretty cool how it all came together. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

I feel lucky that I dont have to deal with whole house traps here, there is an old trailer park here that has em though. Was size f/d was it? What equipment do you use?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd say that is pretty highly skilled to snag a can like that.:thumbsup:

Makes shooting a coyote at 200 yards or further prolly seem like child's play


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Makes shooting a coyote at 200 yards or further prolly seem like child's play


:laughing::laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

